

Twitter meets Delicious: an experiment - akkartik
http://hackerstream.com:4000

======
gruseom
What's the Delicious part?

~~~
akkartik
Bookmark stories using the stars. Then add tags to them. Browse the tags.

It's not very well put-together yet..

------
sumit5ue
I think there is defi a need for this...seems to be getting there

